# Attention Please!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi feels that he has been "underexposed" since he got his baby sissy. He is finally demanding equal time! Lisi on the other hand says "oh, let's just let sleeping dogs lie!"


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe...he is adorable!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is a cutie. At first I did not see him under the table. He has great eyes. Does he get on the davenport on his own or do you have to lift him. We have stairs for Luck for the sofa, but on rare occasions he will jump up on one of the chairs on his own. BTW, love your apartment - it looks so light and airy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is true, Kitzi has been underexposed since his sister usurped his limelight. I almost forgot how darned cute he is. I like your apartment, too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you April!
Walter, Kitzi has never jumped due to his partial lameness. He will now do a step---maybe 2 but neither dog gets on the furniture on their own. Lisi is too small but she can jump pretty high for her size.
Thank you too Walter & Sylie---we love our apt. too! It has a "Provence" theme. I feel very at home here & am very attached to my old things!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Kitzi really is so cute and I have to admit, I really have not seen too many pictures of him Sandi. His expressions are absolutely precious!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch(((Kitzel)))) :wub: actually Sandi I'd love to see more pictures of your babies. I love your apartment it's beautiful, were you a decorator? I'd love to have a home like yours


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Adorable babies*

Your babies are both adorable & very content & happy looking:wub:! 
I too like the bright & cheerful look of your apartment. It's cute that you hung a painting of someone looking out a window right next to your window, I also like your Scottish thistle pillow. It's fun to see the ways how others decorate.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

As precious and adorable Kitzi and Lisi are, your gorgeous apartment almost stole the show this time! Such beautiful furnishings! Always love seeing pictures of your two.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Kitzel is so cute, I'd never overlook that sweet face! His sissy is a beauty too!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cute little gut Kitzi is! And I love your apartment as well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Your babies are both adorable & very content & happy looking:wub:!
> I too like the bright & cheerful look of your apartment. It's cute that you hung a painting of someone looking out a window right next to your window, I also like your Scottish thistle pillow. It's fun to see the ways how others decorate.


That painting hangs between 2 windows that are exactly alike. It was painted by a young Iranian artist who was a good friend of ours. In fact, most of the paintings in our apt. are done by her. They are a wonderful remembrance of a special friend.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it too, looks so inviting. Kitzel looks so sweet.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

They are so cute!!!! Look at those little paws :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did finally trim those little paws last night! She was wayyyyyy over-due!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I did finally trim those little paws last night! She was wayyyyyy over-due!


Oh, I have the same problem  Boycie needs his trimmed ASAP


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kitzi is such a cute boy, I love him and also your beautiful appartment! 

I so enjoyed visiting you and felt very home and invited and so does Ullana! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Kitzi is such a cute boy, I love him and also your beautiful appartment!
> 
> I so enjoyed visiting you and felt very home and invited and so does Ullana!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


:ThankYou:
:wub2::wub2: (we loved it too!)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, Kitzi is adorable, I think we need to see more of him also! and I DO love your home, wanna come decorate mine???


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We missed your adorable face at nationals Kitzi!!:wub: You could have snuggled with Carley :innocent:in her stroller!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

puppydoll said:


> We missed your adorable face at nationals Kitzi!!:wub: You could have snuggled with Carley :innocent:in her stroller!


Little Kitzi has always been in love with Mercedes since they first met years ago. He has eyes/heart for no other! He has been love-sick low these many years!:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kitzi....I love your new pics...So adorable


----------

